# What Spares Do You Carry?



## Perry (3 Jul 2008)

Personally I take:

1) Inner Tube
2) Puncture Kit
3) Hex Key Set
4) Tyre Levers
5) Wet Wipes


----------



## hackbike 6 (3 Jul 2008)

Cable ties sticky tape.Used to carry an emergency spoke.

AA batteries of which I have received with items I have bought.Bung them in my rucksack as I generally use rechargeables.

They came in useful recently the remote control at work needed 2 AA batteries.

(more than one spare innertube.)


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jul 2008)

1 P*ncture repair kit 
1 allan keys 
1 set of tyre levers + 2 spare 
3 inner tubes 
Folding tyre 
Tyre patches 
1 small head torch in winter 
marigold gloves 
Small length of chain (3 inches) 
1 small chain tool 
Cassette tool and chain whip 
Spare spokes 
Kevlar spoke 
hypercracker 
Spare nuts, bolts, powerlinks 
Wire cutters 
Pliers 
2 small screw drivers 
Small sockets to fit screw driver handle 
First aid kit with triangular bandage paracetamol, co-codamol, gaviscon tablets 
Batteries for rear light and computer and bulbs 
Small tyre pump (not mini) 
1 Co2 pump 
Zip ties 
spare keys for house, bike locks 
Phone 
Pen and paper 
10 sheets of kitchen roll 
Very small bottle of hand cleaner 
Insulation tape 
£5 in small change 
Small roll of gaffer tape 
Brake and gear cables 
Spare bite valve for camalbac 
Small roll string 
Spare gloves
well you never know what you may need


----------



## hackbike 6 (3 Jul 2008)

I think that covers it.Thread over.

Yes I carry allan keys.
2 small tyre pumps.
Bulbs not needed but spare lights carried as I have my own built system which is coming up to two years old and is prone to fail now and again.
Carry phone camera and pen blah blah blah.


----------



## Joe24 (3 Jul 2008)

Bog roll incase you get caught short.
Spare wheel sometimes, front and rear, just in case.
Really, i carry:
Mini pump, inner tube, tyre levers, allen keys and thats it. I think I alwyas thought i carried more.
Oh, some money aswell, and a mobile phone.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jul 2008)

hackbike 6 said:


> Cable ties sticky tape.*Used to carry an emergency spoke.*
> 
> AA batteries of which I have received with items I have bought.Bung them in my rucksack as I generally use rechargeables.
> 
> ...



Interesting the spoke thing. I read somewhere, recently, of someone(in a French or English publication - can't remember) who 'clipped' their spare spokes into a bit of cork and posted them into the frame via the seat tube...I thought that was a good idea.

I carry two or three tubes, multitool, Park patches and levers, CO2, £5, chain tool, tiny phillips screwdriver(?), cable tie or two, couple of pairs of surgical gloves (in case I'm asked to perform a tracheotomy on a congested by-pass) (or a by-pass on a congested tracheotomy ) digital camera, paper towel, keys - and a rolled up copy of the Times for when I'm going downhill fast


----------



## hackbike 6 (3 Jul 2008)

Never used to carry a mobile phone as they wern't invented.doh.


----------



## PBancroft (3 Jul 2008)

Inner tube.
Pump.

I have a lightweight wet weather jacket which scrunches up pretty small (about the size of a water bottle) which I tuck in if it looks a little dodgy.

Other than that, I just risk it.

Numbnuts... do you really carry all that?

The spoke in cork is an interesting idea. May have to try that... not that I've ever needed to replace a spoke on the road (touch wood).

As yet I don't commute in winter. May do this year. If I do, I will be carrying a multitude of lights and batteries.


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Jul 2008)

Two tubes (I used to ride on Kenda tyres remember).
Lifu Multitool
P* kit (x2 - I used to ride Kenda tyres, remember)
Chain tool
Powerlink
Tyre Levers (x3)
Electrical tape


----------



## mickle (3 Jul 2008)

Nothing usually since I work walking distance from home. If I do carry spares I never carry more than;
One spare tube (wrapped up in an old white GAN Team ankle sock which protects it from abrasion from abrasion and can double up as a rag).
One patch kit including a couple of instant patches. 
Topeak mini Allen key set.
One Pedros extra long tyre lever.
Finish Line Chain-Pup chain rivet extractor, handle removed and body filed down to save weight.
Lightweight pump, superfluous trim removed to save weight.

When I used to cover big off-road or touring miles I would include a couple of spare spokes + nips taped to the chain stay, a spoke key, some sachets of lube and grease, two tubes and emergency energy food.


----------



## hackbike 6 (3 Jul 2008)

*Interesting the spoke thing. I read somewhere, recently, of someone(in a French or English publication - can't remember) who 'clipped' their spare spokes into a bit of cork and posted them into the frame via the seat tube...I thought that was a good idea.*

It was actually a string spoke setup but when I tried it I couldn't get it to work very well.Recently when two spokes broke I nylon tied one of them to my rear carrier so I could take it round Evans so I could get some replacements.This method worked as I didn't lose it.


----------



## snapper_37 (3 Jul 2008)

numbnuts said:


> 1 P*ncture repair kit
> 1 allan keys
> 1 set of tyre levers + 2 spare
> 3 inner tubes
> ...



You forgot kitchen sink and someone to clean it for you 

My commute is 7 mile each way so I don't carry anything apart from a camp litle specialized tool kit. I did wonder if I should carry more when I had a P-word in the red light district though ....


----------



## Riding in Circles (3 Jul 2008)

In the absence of a factory support vehicle following behind I carry one or two tubes, puncture kit with tyre levers, pump and multitool.


----------



## Mr Pig (3 Jul 2008)

I carry:

Pump.
Spare tube.
Puncture repair kit.
Chain tool.
Spare chain links.
Spare Power Link.
Small flat-blade screwdriver.
Three Allan keys (covers all the bolts on the bike).
Three large cable ties (inside seatpost)
Spare brake cable.
Leatherman Wave muti-tool.

Almost all of this fits in the saddle bag with enough room to spare for my mobile phone and a Mars Bar on long trips! ;0)


----------



## Hugo15 (3 Jul 2008)

Pump
2 spares tubes
3 Tyre Levers
Multi tool
Patches


----------



## HJ (3 Jul 2008)

No need to carry spares, just follow Numbnuts...


----------



## Maz (3 Jul 2008)

snapper_37 said:


> I did wonder if I should carry more when I had a P-word in the red light district though ....


Is the P-word 'Prostitute'?


----------



## domtyler (3 Jul 2008)

Normally I just take a credit card, a twenty pound note and a few pound coins. I sometimes take a spare tube, lever and CO2 if I'm going into the middle of nowhere though.


----------



## domtyler (3 Jul 2008)

numbnuts said:


> Spare nuts


----------



## levad (3 Jul 2008)

Tie wraps
Tyre levers
Multi tool
P* kit
Mini pump


and today I added an inner tube


----------



## Plax (3 Jul 2008)

Mini Pump
Tyre Levers
Fairy repair kit
Multi tool
Clip on lights (front and back)
Spare batteries 
2 different sizes of bungees (about the only thing that has come in useful so far!)
Waterproof seat cover (Brooks saddle, was only £3.50 you see!)
Waterproof trousers
Rain Jacket
Overshoes
Skull cap
Spare pair of gloves

Anything else I fancy shoving in the pannier at the time


----------



## Mr Pig (3 Jul 2008)

Plax said:


> Fairy repair kit



Little pair of wings and a magnifying glass?


----------



## goo_mason (3 Jul 2008)

*In my saddlebag* - two spare inners, powerlink, tyre levers, p******e repair kit, Topeak Multitool, CO2 inflator, Park self-adhesive patches.

*On the bike* - Topeak Road Morph G pump.

*In my rucksack* - mobile, wallet, loose change, First Aid bits-n-bobs (plasters, bandages, safety-pins, Germolene, paracetamol, ibuprofen - all folded into a bundle barely bigger than my wallet)


----------



## 4F (3 Jul 2008)

frame pump
2 spare inner tubes
tyre levers
puncture repair kit
multitool
insulation tape
chain splitter
box spanner
cable ties
mobile phone
spare front door key
£ 5 in change


----------



## Freewheeler (3 Jul 2008)

Mini pump
1 spare tube
tyre levers
multitool
patches, glue etc
small adjustable spanner
small screwdriver with changeable bits
chain tool
chain powerlink and a short length of chain
spoke key
pair or rubber gloves (marigolds)

With the exception of the inner tube and gloves, this all fits into a seatpack (just about). The other bits go into the small outside pocket of my pannier.

I don't carry spare batteries as I have two rear flashers and a white flasher at the front, along with a dynamo front light.

Overshoes, rainlegs and a jacket shoved into the pannier as well in case it pours down.


----------



## mickle (4 Jul 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> ...insulation tape...



Why? In case you get struck by lightning?


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Jul 2008)

Aperitif said:


> couple of pairs of surgical gloves (in case I'm asked to perform a tracheotomy on a congested by-pass) (or a by-pass on a congested tracheotomy )




I hasten to add, you will then also need to be carrying a wire coat hanger and basic 'Bic' biro in order to carry out this/these procedures. 

My 'must have' bits of essential cycling kit would have to include infernal positivity, a love of the great unknown and directions.


----------



## zimzum42 (4 Jul 2008)

I go with just an allen key set and a mobile. Taxis are cheap here, so if anything goes wrong I can call one and get a ride home.....


----------



## hackbike 6 (4 Jul 2008)

Chain Splitter...Yeah always useful.

When I was cycling up to Braemer from Aberdeen (1986) the chain snapped.Luckily for me when I was packing I threw in the chain extractor tool with the kitchen sink and how it saved me that day so I always tend to carry one.

Also spoke key if not already posted and that has come in handy a few times.


----------



## radger (4 Jul 2008)

Depends where I'm going
on my commute, a multitool (hex keys, chain tool etc included), a pump and a p-repair kit. 
(unless I'm walking, and then none of the above)


----------



## Chris James (4 Jul 2008)

I only really go for day rides.

On the bike:
Mini pump (Pocket Rocket DX)
1 or 2 bottles depending how far I am going

In mini wedge
Spare innner tube wrapped in cling film
Puncture repair kit with several spare patches
Tyre levers
Chain tool
Powerlink (in with puncture repair kit)
Mobile phone
House keys


I don't bother with allen keys as I make sure everything is adjusted and tightened properly before I set off.


----------



## mickle (4 Jul 2008)

Chris James said:


> I don't bother with allen keys as I make sure everything is adjusted and tightened properly before I set off.



It's nice to be able to help cyclists who've broken down by the wayside. I can't remember the last time I needed Allen keys on my own bike during a ride but I carry them anyway.


Along with a wheel jig, vice, workbench, de-greasing tank, selection of spare wheels etc.........


----------



## Chris James (4 Jul 2008)

mickle said:


> It's nice to be able to help cyclists who've broken down by the wayside.



I just cycle past them laughing maniacally


----------



## Fnaar (4 Jul 2008)

Chris James said:


> I just cycle past them laughing maniacally



I always say "Everything OK?" and then ride on if all is well.... I'm dreading the day someone actually asks me for help, as I'm so mechanically inept that opposable thumbs are wasted on me!!!!


----------



## Maz (4 Jul 2008)

User1314 said:


> Can I ask how many times people here have had to fix a chain on a ride?


My chain snapped on me once. I scootered home for about 5 miles.


----------



## Plax (4 Jul 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> Little pair of wings and a magnifying glass?



Oh no, I've been found out!


----------



## 4F (4 Jul 2008)

User1314 said:


> But if I go out into the wilds - e.g. on a London to Brighton - all the stuff like chain tools etc would be useful as one may be stuck in the middle of nowhere.



Most of my commute is out in the countryside so I really like to cover all most things just in case.


----------



## biking_fox (4 Jul 2008)

"Can I ask how many times people here have had to fix a chain on a ride? 
"

Me.
Hence why I carry a chain tool.


----------



## Mr Pig (4 Jul 2008)

User1314 said:


> Can I ask how many times people here have had to fix a chain on a ride?



Maybe three or four. Other people's bikes a couple of times. I've had my Power Link come undone but as I carry a spare it wasn't a big deal. A friends new chain snapped and I had to fix it, I guess he hadn't joined it properly. 

Point is that the things I carry don't take up much space, they live on the bike really, so there's no harm in having them.


----------



## hackbike 6 (4 Jul 2008)

biking_fox said:


> "Can I ask how many times people here have had to fix a chain on a ride?
> "
> 
> Me.
> Hence why I carry a chain tool.



Me as already posted in Scotland in 1986 and a few other occasions.

*In my rucksack - mobile, wallet, loose change, First Aid bits-n-bobs (plasters, bandages, safety-pins, Germolene, paracetamol, ibuprofen - all folded into a bundle barely bigger than my wallet)*

Bloody hell must weigh a ton.


----------



## Freewheeler (4 Jul 2008)

> Can I ask how many times people here have had to fix a chain on a ride?



Me a few weeks ago, and I didn't have a chain tool with me. Very luckily for me, it broke about 3 links away from the powerlink so I managed to break the bent links off and refit the chain.


----------



## hackbike 6 (4 Jul 2008)

So obviously it's needed because you donut know when sods law is going to strike.


----------



## yenrod (4 Jul 2008)

> What Spares Do You Carry? 

I carry on me - in my back pockets;

first aid kit;

puncture repair kit;

roady caphttp://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:R_4rUi5nuwb4zM:[url]http://www.probikeoutlet.com/images/glorycycles_1991_94400528.png[/url][IMG];

wallet;

travel pass (for some inane reason:?:- its not like i'm going to be allowed on a bus with my bike - will have to start leaving that at home!);

keys;

phone;

Then in Saddle Pack:-

cycle tool - which has pretty much every sized spanner you need inc. allen keys too ! :wink:;

inner tube - sometimes I have 2 with me;

spare chain (connecting) link - pretty essential this 1;

tyre levers;

Lastly, small spanner with two box like structures on both ends with different sized holes around the box sections.


----------



## hackbike 6 (5 Jul 2008)

* spare chain (connecting) link - pretty essential this 1;*

Never needed it although I have had to shorten the chain to get me out of trouble.Have carried it at times.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jul 2008)

> Can I ask how many times people here have had to fix a chain on a ride


I fixed someone else's


----------



## jasper (28 Sep 2008)

Bloody hell numbnuts, the missus takes less when we're going abroad for two weeks... lol

I have a spare tub permanently strapped (with a couple of old toe clip straps) to the saddle post. Then in my jersey pocket, I carry a roll of tub tape, couple of alan keys, a CO2 pump (this is actually just a nozzle, so v.light) & cannister, £20 note & a mobile phone.

Mind you, I'm not touring, just out on anything upto 50 mile training loops so never far from home which is where the mobile comes in handy if anything drastic where to happen.


----------



## Victoria (28 Sep 2008)

Amazing what people carry! 

I take: mobile phone, tissues, tweezers, nail file, lip gloss, eye pencil, mirror, change of clothes.  

But then I'm only going 4 miles to and from work. 

Maybe I need a re-think .......


----------



## gavintc (28 Sep 2008)

This thread is in the commuting section. I am stunned at just how much people carry when the journey, be definition will be relatively short. Personally, I carry; mini pump on frame, 2 levers, inner tube, p repair kit. Anything else - phone, money etc is in my back pack as part of my commute.


----------



## Notsoblue (28 Sep 2008)

Topeak Multitool and two spare inner tubes, never really had need for anything else, my commute is 6 miles through central London and I pass two bike shops on the way


----------



## hackbike 6 (28 Sep 2008)

Nylon Tags and Sticky tape.

*This thread is in the commuting section. I am stunned at just how much people carry when the journey, be definition will be relatively short. Personally, I carry; mini pump on frame, 2 levers, inner tube, p repair kit. Anything else - phone, money etc is in my back pack as part of my commute.*

Not really,some of my commutes are when the shops aren't open.

*"Can I ask how many times people here have had to fix a chain on a ride?*

Six times in two weeks until the problem was sorted.(recently)


----------



## peanut (28 Sep 2008)

nothing today ! I forgot


----------



## saddlesoar (28 Sep 2008)

All you people that take so much stuff, where is your commute, Outer Mongolia?


----------



## dodgy (28 Sep 2008)

1 inner tube per 50 miles of planned ride. 1 'cool tool', few chain pins, puncture kit, tyre levers and a couple of tie wraps.

I've never had to bail out on a ride yet (famous last words). I have snapped one chain, but that was mountain biking.

Dave.

Dave.


----------



## Nick G (28 Sep 2008)

mini-pump, puncture kit, spare inner, tyre boots, small multi-tool, levers, a couple of nylon tie thingies for my commute. Add a spare folding tyre for training rides when I remember it.


----------



## ferret fur (28 Sep 2008)

I only carry a mobile phone so I can call the wife to pick me up.


----------



## goo_mason (28 Sep 2008)

saddlesoar said:


> All you people that take so much stuff, where is your commute, Outer Mongolia?



At just after 6am, with the nearest bike shop a long way away and nothing open, it's good to be able to save yourself a long walk by being prepared. Work doesn't take too kindly to me turning up hours late


----------



## hackbike 6 (29 Sep 2008)

saddlesoar said:


> All you people that take so much stuff, where is your commute, Outer Mongolia?



Why do you find this a problem?
Also what GM said.
P.S I was on duty at 0502 this morning.


----------



## peanut (29 Sep 2008)

ferret fur said:


> I only carry a mobile phone so I can call the wife to pick me up.



Hope Mrs Ferret carries a spare tube and tools on the tandem then lol


----------



## saddlesoar (29 Sep 2008)

> Why do you find this a problem?



I don't find it a problem. If it makes you feel better take what you want, it just seems an excessive amount of kit to take for something that it isn't a major expedition.



> P.S I was on duty at 0502 this morning



And already on CC by 05:39!!


----------



## BentMikey (29 Sep 2008)

Those carrying so much stuff are often the nice guys who end up helping other cyclists in a fix, i.e. the ones that didn't take enough in their toolkit.


----------



## Otto (29 Sep 2008)

2 tubes
puncture kit
pump
Multi tool
allen keys
chain splitter
6 inches or so of chain
screwdrivers
small adjustable wrench
one front spoke one rear
spoke keys
a few assorted nuts and bolts
disposable gloves


----------



## domtyler (29 Sep 2008)

Number of punctures in past twelve months of cycling, including year round commuting: 0
Number of mechanicals in past twelve months of cycling, including year round commuting: 0

Emergency equipment taken on commute: Wallet, Mobile.


----------



## hackbike 6 (29 Sep 2008)

saddlesoar said:


> I don't find it a problem. If it makes you feel better take what you want, it just seems an excessive amount of kit to take for something that it isn't a major expedition.
> 
> 
> 
> And already on CC by 05:39!!



Posted via mobile phone.
This post also.


----------



## andylaw79 (29 Sep 2008)

I carry:

Spare tubes
Multi Tool
Pump
Tyre Levers
P* repair kit
Spare batteries
Latex gloves.

Had a visit from the P* fairy this morning, luckily about 300 meters from work, so I know what I'm doing over lunch.


----------



## Crackle (29 Sep 2008)

Blimey numbnuts, you don't so much carry stuff as haul it!

I have two saddlepacks, one for my mtn bike and one for my road bike. I got fed up with swopping them around. The mtn bike pack has the less elegant tools in it because ........well because it does. It gets used less and for shorter journeys.

Both have:

money (few quid)
pr kit & levers
spare tube
multi-tool

in my jersey I have:

phone in a bag
tissues
a pure fruit chewy bar
keys.

That's it.

I have needed a chain tool twice. Once for a friend who had a plastic bag destroy his derailleur and once for a guy on a mtn bike who'd also destroyed his derailleur.


----------



## hackbike 6 (29 Sep 2008)

andylaw79 said:


> I carry:
> 
> Spare tubes
> Multi Tool
> ...



Yeah batteries.I bung all the freebie batteries in my bag.Never use them though.


----------



## andylaw79 (29 Sep 2008)

hackbike 6 said:


> Yeah batteries.I bung all the freebie batteries in my bag.Never use them though.



I'm the same, use rechargables and any spares get put in my bag. Came in useful the other day as my wireless mouse needed some. Now down to 6 pairs.


----------



## goo_mason (29 Sep 2008)

User3143 said:


> I find that giving yourself 10-15 minutes in the evening when you get home or in the morning before I leave for work just to check over my bike
> (wheels, tyres, brakes and chain) and make sure everything is o.k is enough.
> 
> That's why I like my Langster for commuting because is so easy to maintain.



I do that as well, but you don't expect the unexpected. Checking your tyres over at home is no guarantee that you're not going to puncture on your ride.


----------



## hackbike 6 (29 Sep 2008)

Ooops I don't and I know I should.

I do mean to check my tyres over and get the odd bits of glass out in fact I will do this now.


----------



## yenrod (29 Sep 2008)

Foldable allen keys.

Tube/s.

Small 1st Aid Kit (I may just feel empathetic to a car driver (in a crash) but mainly myself.)

Roady Cap.

Puncture Kit.

Bank Wallet.

Spare Chain-Links.

Chain Extractor.

Tyre Levers.


----------



## hackbike 6 (29 Sep 2008)

Nope didn't do it,got distracted.

Just have.

Going to sort my spares,tools out i'm sure there is stuff in there I don't need.



domtyler said:


> Number of punctures in past twelve months of cycling, including year round commuting: 0
> Number of mechanicals in past twelve months of cycling, including year round commuting: 0
> 
> Emergency equipment taken on commute: Wallet, Mobile.



That's what's so good about solid rubber tyres.


----------



## Chappy (30 Sep 2008)

I only take 

1x Pump
1x Inner tube
1x Patch kit
1x Multi tool
1x 15mil spanner 

That all I need


----------



## hackbike 6 (2 Oct 2008)

Errr just checked through my rucksack...

Found 4 mini bike pumps
About 10 spare innertubes.
5 spoke key thingies 
about 10 of the caps that go on the valves with the nut thingy that tigens the valve to the rim.
2 adjustable spanners
Bits and bobs collected from other bikes and discarded in there
Allen Keys
Penknife
Spanners and loads of spare patches.
A chain
4 viagra and a condom 
More than one roll of tape
3x Spare back light
3x Spare front lights
spare headphones
Lots of spare batteries
Mini Torches x2
Spare MP3 player
Emergency Phone Charger.
Spare wiring for lighting sytem.


----------



## rootes (2 Oct 2008)

mini pump on bike,

some of those magic park puncture patches (how ace are those!)

two park tyres levers..


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Oct 2008)

hackbike 6 said:


> Found 4 mini bike pumps
> About 10 spare innertubes.
> 5 spoke key thingies
> about 10 of the caps that go on the valves with the nut thingy that tigens the valve to the rim.
> ...



Shoot, a fella could have pretty good night out in Vegas with all that stuff...


----------



## A Nutter (2 Oct 2008)

on frame:
>mini-pump
in saddle bag:
>tyre levers
>spare innertube
>patchs etc
>bike lock
>Mutli-tool
>4 X AA batteries

In backpack -
>maps (cycling north east ones)
>wallet
>keys
>mobile phones
>mars bar

if not going for i shove my keys, wallet and phones in me pockets!


----------



## hackbike 6 (2 Oct 2008)

rootes said:


> mini pump on bike,
> 
> some of those magic park puncture patches (how ace are those!)
> 
> two park tyres levers..



Don't generally use the patches as I carry spare tubes.
Never carry pump on bike in case I forget it then someone will nick it.

Had too much obviously.Cleared up a bit.

Put the patches in the pump handle.


----------



## HLaB (2 Oct 2008)

I went on a CTC run a few years back and one young girl had a problem, whilst my multi tool is fine for my/ newer bikes it wasn't for hers. One old geezer just unfurls his saddle bag inside was lots of tools. Its a bit of a weight to be carrying round but good on him.


----------



## hackbike 6 (2 Oct 2008)

So's mine,probably doesn't help and may contribute to p*nct*res.

Might shave 5 mins off of my time again.

When the Audax 2006 had the chain problem I rushed home to get the 2007 version.

As it hasn't got a lot of stuff on it I shaved 5 mins off of my ride into work..


----------



## LOGAN 5 (3 Oct 2008)

numbnuts said:


> 1 P*ncture repair kit
> 1 allan keys
> 1 set of tyre levers + 2 spare
> 3 inner tubes
> ...



You must be a member of the CTC


----------



## Swift Dan (3 Oct 2008)

biking_fox said:


> "Can I ask how many times people here have had to fix a chain on a ride?
> "
> 
> I had a chain link come undone a couple of months ago and no chain tool with me. Just had to limp home at slightly above walking pace.
> ...


----------

